
Apply HN: SimShark 2.0 pays you cash for sharing your SIM card - vinogradov
SimShark campaign<p>Worldwide mobile phones grow and grow last years. 70% of mobile customers using pay-as-you-go (expensive) and 30% using monthly subscription contract with included free minutes inside a network. But 80% added minutes burned when month finished.<p>Why we can&#x27;t sell rest minutes to pay-as-you-go customers and get charges back? The purchased package is your ownership, which u can&#x27;t sell to other people.<p>How we can do impossible things<p>SimShark is a solution to do it. But how we can do it without interrupt ur current service? Let&#x27;s describe. Now you are using current model: SIM card inside phone and phone connected to ur mobile operator&#x27;s network:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.simshark.net
======
ingenieros
Are you aware that this is already being done throughout the developing world?
Ecuador, Colombia, Perú, Mexico, Costa Rica and many other places I visit
already have some variation of this. There's no website or app per se, but
you'll see peeps in the streets selling you their "minutos" for very
reasonable rates.

------
buss
Interesting idea, but your description on kickstarter makes it seem like you
have some big security problems. How will you ensure privacy?

How will you build a network of users?

------
tiplus
Sounds interesting! Do you think my carrier would lock my card for violation
of service? I am not sure if reselling minutes/data is allowed with standard
SIM contracts.

------
kumarski
If you talk to many MVNOs a few offer segmented plans like these for
developing countries.

Look at Bharti Airtel in India and Wataniya in the middle east.

